# Topics > Smart things > Smart wheelchair >  TopChair-S, electric wheelchair, TopChair, Toulouse, France

## Airicist

Developer - TopChair

----------


## Airicist

stair-climbing wheelchair

Uploaded on May 11, 2007

----------


## Airicist

The stair-climbing wheelchair TopChair-S

Published on Jan 14, 2016




> TopChair-S the unique power wheelchair with stair climbing function

----------

